# Choose your weapon!



## Morrus (Oct 7, 2014)

From Lawgivers to Lightsabers, from Excalibur to Sting, what's your personal favourite hand-held weapon from science fiction or fantasy?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2014)

The pen, for it is mightier then the sword.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 7, 2014)

Light sabers are very cool.

However, I always liked the discs from Tron, the telescoping rods the Rangers carried in Bab5, and the hyper-spatial arsenal carried by Milla Jovovitch in Ultraviolet.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 7, 2014)

There are many cool weapons out there.  But, the first that really gripped my imagination was "The Soft Weapon", from Larry Niven's story of the same name.

Then, of course, there is Excalibur.  Because, well, it is probably the foremost named weapon in all of fantasy.


----------



## was (Oct 7, 2014)

Exalibur is my favorite.


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 7, 2014)

Lightsabers. But I also like the telepathically operated guns from Harry Harrison's _Deathworld Cycle_. And I have a soft spot for Vera.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 7, 2014)

A green lantern ring


----------



## MarkB (Oct 7, 2014)

I always liked Ulysses' pistol from Ulysses 31, which could operate as either a pistol or lightsaber as needed, and I do like the design of the Star Trek TNG / DS9 Type II Phaser for being an unusual yet practical design for a recoilless hand weapon.

However, for sheer hours-of-fun factor, my favourite would have to be the Zero-Point Energy Field Manipulator from Half-Life 2, better known as the Gravity Gun.


----------



## Janx (Oct 7, 2014)

Hmm, I don't really have a favorite.  Lightsabers struck me as an accident waiting to happen, especially when checking the batteries.

I've got several Trek phasers, I suppose those are nice.

I like katanas.  Nice blade length and weight.

the Portal gun is handy.

Pop one end on the side of sky scraper before a fight, then keep opening the other end on the ground under your enemies feet.


----------



## Deset Gled (Oct 7, 2014)

I have always had a soft spot for the Glaive from Krull.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 7, 2014)

Minyan Shield guns from Doctor Who. Hide behind the shield while cutting down the opposition with the gun.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Oct 7, 2014)

Trying to get free brainstorming for a O.L.D. / N.E.W. campaign, Boss?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, to be serious of my favorite fantasy weapon, I like the gun used by Capt. Malcolm Reynolds of Serenity. It seems to be a hand held rail gun of sorts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 8, 2014)

Captain America's shield.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 8, 2014)

Kill-O-Zap gun from Hitchhiker's Guide Trilogy

Kill-O-Zap is a deadly silver brand of handheld weaponry. The designer was clearly not instructed to beat about the bush. “Make it evil,” they’ve been told. “Make it totally clear that this gun has a right end and a wrong end. Make it totally clear to anyone standing at the wrong end that things are going badly for them. If that means sticking all sorts of spikes and prongs and blackened bits all over it then so be it. This is not a gun for hanging over the fireplace or sticking in the umbrella stand, this is a gun for going out and making people miserable with.”


----------



## Crothian (Oct 8, 2014)

double post


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 8, 2014)

Jerry Cornelius's needle gun.

Also, the GyroJet pistol used by some character I cannot remember right now.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Oct 8, 2014)

Stormbringer.


----------



## DM Howard (Oct 8, 2014)

My favorite weapon is actually the shield.  It can be used to both avenge and protect. I tend to play Clerics and Paladins if it wasn't obvious.  Barring that I really like the spear because it's such a simple weapon.


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 8, 2014)

Deset Gled said:


> I have always had a soft spot for the Glaive from Krull.



Ha! Seconded


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 9, 2014)

Stormbringer - it was the first sword I saw as a character in a story, it interacted with the characters, had it's own agenda.

Tron's Data Disk


----------



## Tom Strickland (Oct 11, 2014)

*Stormbringer*

Elric of Melnibone
Elric of Melnibone
Elric and Stormbringer
Stormbringer
Road to Eshmir

["Stormbringer is the name of the infamous black sword featured in a number of fantasy stories by the author Michael Moorcock. Created by the forces of Chaos, it is described as a huge, black sword covered with strange runes carved deep into its blade. It is wielded by the doomed albino emperor Elric of Melniboné."

"This powerful enchanted black blade is a member of a demon race that takes on the form of a sword, and as such is an agent of Chaos. Stormbringer's edge is capable of cutting through virtually any material not protected by potent sorcery, and it can drink the soul from (and thereby kill) an unprotected human upon delivering any wound, even a scratch. Its most distinctive features are that it has a mind and will of its own, and that it feeds upon the souls of those it kills. Elric loathes the sword but is almost helpless without the strength and vitality it confers on him. Stormbringer's hunger for souls is such that it frequently betrays Elric by creating a bloodlust in his mind, turning in his hands and killing friends and lovers. The cursed nature of the sword adds to Elric's guilt and self-loathing even as he feels pleasure when the stolen lifeforce enters his body."] 

The tragic end of the "doomed hero" and the revelation regarding his "hell-sword" are classic narratives.


*Honorable Mentions:*



*Lightsaber*




(Lightsaber blue (with shimmering aura) by DancingPhilosopher)

["a fictional energy weapon featured in the Star Wars universe. It consists of a polished metal hilt which projects a brightly lit energy blade generally about 4 feet (1.22 meters) long, though some lightsabers are of a different length. The lightsaber is the signature weapon of the Jedi order and their Sith counterparts, both of whom can use them for close combat, or to deflect blaster bolts. The lightsaber's energy blade cuts or burns/melts through most substances without resistance. It leaves cauterized wounds in flesh, but can be deflected by another lightsaber's blade, or by energy shields. An active lightsaber gives off a distinctive hum, which rises in pitch and volume as the blade is moved rapidly through the air. Bringing the blade into contact with another lightsaber's blade produces a loud crackle."]


*Excalibur*




(Excalibur by BrittonLaRoche)

["...or Caliburn is the legendary sword of King Arthur, sometimes attributed with magical powers or associated with the rightful sovereignty of Great Britain. Sometimes Excalibur and the Sword in the Stone (the proof of Arthur's lineage) are said to be the same weapon, but in most versions they are considered separate. The sword was associated with the Arthurian legend very early. In Welsh, the sword is called Caledfwlch; in Cornish, the sword is called Calesvol. In Chretien de Troyes's late 12th century Old French Perceval, Gawain carries the sword Escalibor and it is stated, "for at his belt hung Excalibor, the finest sword that there was, which sliced through iron as through wood" ("Qu'il avoit cainte Escalibor, la meillor espee qui fust, qu'ele trenche fer come fust.")."

"Though not named as Caledfwlch, Arthur's sword is described vividly in The Dream of Rhonabwy one of the tales associated with the Mabinogion:

_Then they heard Cadwr Earl of Cornwall being summoned, and saw him rise with Arthur's sword in his hand, with a design of two chimeras on the golden hilt; when the sword was unsheathed what was seen from the mouths of the two chimeras was like two flames of fire, so dreadful that it was not easy for anyone to look. At that the host settled and the commotion subsided, and the earl returned to his tent._"

"In addition, when Excalibur was first drawn, in the first battle testing Arthur's sovereignty, its blade blinded his enemies. Thomas Malory writes: "thenne he drewe his swerd Excalibur, but it was so breyght in his enemyes eyen that it gaf light lyke thirty torchys."

"Excalibur's scabbard was said to have powers of its own. Injuries from losses of blood, for example, would not kill the bearer. In some tellings, wounds received by one wearing the scabbard did not bleed at all. The scabbard is stolen by Morgan le Fay and thrown into a lake, never to be found again."]


*Mjölnir* ("the hammer of Thor")

["Mjölnir is depicted in Norse mythology as one of the most fearsome weapons, capable of leveling mountains."




(Amulet Thor's hammer (copy of find from Skåne))

"_Then he gave the hammer to Thor, and said that Thor might smite as hard as he desired, whatsoever might be before him, and the hammer would not fail; and if he threw it at anything, it would never miss, and never fly so far as not to return to his hand; and if be desired, he might keep it in his sark, it was so small; but indeed it was a flaw in the hammer that the fore-haft was somewhat short._"]


*Vorpal sword*




(Svärd, cinquedea, ca 1500 - Livrustkammaren - 39610)

["_One, two! One, two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back._"]


*Dōtanuki* ("battle-blade")




(Katana signed by Masamune with an inscription (城和泉守所持?) in gold inlay, Kamakura period, 14th century, blade length: 70.8 cm)

["Dotanuki swords quickly gained great popularity among the warrior class due to their superior cutting ability. The Dotanuki smiths cared little for aesthetics, but instead focused on strength, sharpness, and durability in the field. They were renowned for producing blades which would endure the harshest conditions, the most difficult battle field situations and survive to return to battle day after day, year after year.

One of the most feared, respected and ruthless of Hideyoshi's Generals was Kato Kiyomasa. General Kiyomasa was known as a ferocious and ruthless fighter, a true warrior. So intense was General Kiyomasa that he was called "Kishokan" or "Devil General"

"The dōtanuki has appeared in several entertainment outlets, featured as a blade wider and thicker than any normal build of katana. Ogami Ittō in the manga (and film) *Lone Wolf and Cub* had a dōtanuki as his principal weapon."]


*Ancient Sword of Conan the Barbarian*

Conan Swords

["_Know, O Prince, that between the years when the oceans drank Atlantis and the gleaming cities, and the years of the rise of the sons of Aryas, there was an age undreamed of... Hither came Conan the Cimmerian, black-haired, sullen eyed, sword in hand, a thief, a reaver, a slayer, with gigantic melancholies and gigantic mirth, to tread the jeweled thrones of the Earth under his sandled feet._"
 -- The Nemedian Chronicles]


*Sunsword*

["*Thundarr the Barbarian* is set in a future (3994 AD) post-apocalyptic wasteland divided into kingdoms or territories – the majority of which are ruled by wizards – and whose ruins typically feature recognizable geographical features from the United States, starting in New York City and working itself to Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Mount Rushmore, San Francisco and Washington, D.C.."

"Another notable feature of this future Earth is that the Moon was broken in two pieces, but the gravity of the pieces drew them back together, orbiting at roughly the same height as the intact Moon once did. The shattered moon and the ruins of the former human civilization were caused by the passage of a runaway planet (more resembling a comet) between the Earth and the Moon in 1994, which, from scenes shown in the opening sequence, caused radical changes in the Earth's climate, geography and tidal effects. However, by the time period in which the series is set (2,000 years later), the Earth and Moon seem to have settled into a new balance. Earth is reborn in a world of "savagery, super-science, and sorcery".]


*Longbow*

[Ref. Legolas, Robin Hood, Thief: The Dark Project, etc.]


*Minigun*




(GAU-17 machine gun fired from UH-1N Huey)

["The M134 Minigun is a 7.62x51 mm NATO, six-barreled machine gun with a high rate of fire (2,000 to 6,000 rounds per minute). It features Gatling-style rotating barrels with an external power source, normally an electric motor. The "Mini" in the name is in comparison to designs that use a similar firing mechanism but larger shells, such as General Electric's earlier 20-millimeter M61 Vulcan, and "gun" for a caliber size smaller than that of a cannon, typically 20 mm and higher."]

["A distinctive invention of fiction is the *hand-held M134 minigun*, a concept which was popularized by the film _Predator_. Physically demanding even for a slowed-down minigun firing blanks, such a weapon would be impossible for a human being to either carry or operate. This fact has not stopped it appearing frequently in other works, especially in video games. Generally such depictions will totally ignore the weapon's need for external power, and sometimes even forget it requires a source of ammunition."]


*Gatling laser* (Fallout 3)

["In contrast with the L30 Gatling laser, this model is not only fully automatic and with a much larger ammo capacity, requiring a back-mounted battery pack, but was also mass produced for military use. It is similar to the minigun, however, the Gatling laser is actually not a Gatling weapon, as the barrels do not rotate when it fires - instead, the barrels fire in a rotating order."]


*PHASed Energy Rectification* (Star Trek)

["Phasers are common directed-energy weapons first seen in the original Star Trek and later seen or referenced in almost all subsequent films and TV spin-offs. Phasers come in a wide range of sizes, ranging from hand-held versions to starship-mounted ones. Personal phasers can be made small enough to fit in the user's palm and still be deadly."

"Larger and more powerful phaser rifles are commonly issued to security personnel. Phaser beams can be adjusted in both width and output. A typical hand phaser has different power settings so that it can merely stun living organisms, or completely disintegrate them. The beam can be adjusted to strike multiple targets at once or evenly destroy large amounts of material. They can be used as welding torches or cutting tools, and can create heat sources by firing at a large, solid object (like a rock)."

"Phasers can be set to overload, whereby they build up a force-chamber explosion by continuously generating energy without releasing it; the resulting blast can destroy most natural objects within a 50-meter radius. The overload process is marked by a distinctive sound that increases in volume and frequency until it is deactivated or it detonates."]


*Disintegrator Raygun*

["In science fiction, a disintegrator ray is an energy beam that destroys an object by disintegrating it to its basic components, which usually disperse into the atmosphere. Ray gun is the generic term for the weapons that fire disintegrator beams."]


*Alien blaster* (Fallout)

["The *alien blaster* is a weapon of extraterrestrial origin found in _Fallout_ and _Fallout 2_. The alien blaster is particularly devastating as a close range weapon, and along with the turbo plasma rifle is one of the most formidable weapons in the _Fallout_ games to date."]


*1874 Sharps Buffalo Rifle*




(The 1859 Berdan Sharps rifle)

["*Matthew Quigley* is a cowboy and sharpshooter from America with a keen eye and a specially modified rifle with which he can shoot accurately at extraordinary distances. Quigley's weapon of choice is a customized 1874 Sharps Buffalo Rifle. He answers a newspaper advertisement that asks for men with a special talent in long-distance shooting with four words, "M. Quigley 900 yards," written on a copy of the advertisement, punctuated by several closely spaced bullet holes."]


*Ranger Sequoia (.45-70 Gov't)*




(Second generation Colt Single Action Army)
Magnum Research BFR Revolver in .45/70 Govt Caliber

["Fallout New Vegas: This large, double-action revolver is a rare, scopeless variant of the hunting revolver. It is used exclusively by the New California Republic Rangers, and is carried only by a NCR Veteran Ranger after 20 years of service. This revolver features a dark finish with intricate engravings etched all around the weapon. Engraved along the barrel are the words "For Honorable Service," and "Against All Tyrants." The hand grip bears the symbol of the NCR Rangers, a bear, and a brass plate attached to the bottom that reads "20 Years." 

"A powerful, .45 caliber, late 19th century era black powder rifle round, .45-70 Gov't (Government) rounds are one of the rarer types of ammunition found in the Mojave Wasteland."]


*BFG 9000*

["The BFG is a fictional weapon found in many game titles, mostly in first-person shooters such as the Doom and Quake video game series. In the first commercial Doom game, the BFG 9000 is a large firearm that fires giant balls of green plasma. The most powerful weapon in the games, it causes major damage to opponents hit by the radiation emitted by the projectile which can clear entire rooms of foes, and is often an instant kill if a target takes a direct hit from the projectile. The player is unaffected by the splash damage, which makes it possible to use the BFG 9000 safely in close quarters, unlike some of the other powerful weapons."]


*Phased Plasma Rifle in the 40 Watt Range*

["In the film _The Terminator_, the eponymous character played by Arnold Schwarzenegger goes to a gun shop in 1984 Los Angeles and requests a "phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range," a weapon from its own time which can be seen being used by resistance fighters and terminators alike during the film's scenes of post "Judgment Day" conflict. (The shop owner replies, "Hey, just what ya see, pal.") A larger vehicle mounted version of this weapon appeared to have the power to violently rip a human body into several charred pieces upon impact."]


*Wizard Staff*

["A wizard's staff (pl. staves) is the primary weapon of an Istari wizard and serves as a focus for much of their power. There are only a few known times where a Wizard’s staff has been broken. Gandalf the Grey's staff was broken during his fight with the Balrog Durin's Bane when he smote the Bridge of Khazad-dûm, though he would later have another one as Gandalf the White. After his defeat at the hands of the Ents of Fangorn forest, Saruman's staff was broken by Gandalf due to his treachery against Middle Earth."

"In Valinor, Gandalf was known as Olórin. As recounted in the "Valaquenta" in The Silmarillion, he was one of the Maiar of Valinor, specifically, of the people of the Vala Manwë; and was said to be the wisest of the Maiar. He lived in the gardens of Irmo under the tutelage of Nienna, the patron of mercy. When the Valar decided to send the order of the Wizards to Middle-earth in order to counsel and assist all those who opposed Sauron, Olórin was proposed by Manwë. Olórin initially begged to be excused as he feared Sauron and lacked the strength to face him, but Manwë replied that that was all the more reason for him to go."

As one of the Maiar, Gandalf was not a mortal Man but an angelic being who had taken human form. As one of those spirits, Olórin was in service to the Creator (Eru Ilúvatar) and the Creator's 'Secret Fire'."]


*Sword of Shannara*

["The Sword of Shannara's events take place 2000 years after a Great War has occurred: nuclear holocaust has wiped out most of the planet. During this time, Mankind mutated into several distinct races: Men, Dwarves, Gnomes, and Trolls, all named after creatures from "age-old" myths. Also, the Elves begin to emerge after having been in seclusion and hiding for centuries. The warring that caused the holocaust is referred to as the "Great Wars" throughout the novel. These wars rearranged the planet's geographical attributes and wiped out most life forms on Earth. As a result of the Great Wars, most advanced technology has been lost, thus most of the events in the Shannara series take place in a medieval setting. However, magic is also back into the world, rediscovered after the loss of technology."

"Two and a half centuries after the First War of the Races, Brona returned as the Warlock Lord, now with Skull Bearers as his servants. Chronicled in the prequel novel First King of Shannara, the Second War of the Races began with the destruction of the Druid Order. A lone Druid, Bremen, then forged a magical talisman for the express purpose of destroying the Warlock Lord; it was given to the Elven King, Jerle Shannara. As it takes the form of a blade, the talisman was named the Sword of Shannara."]


*Axe of the Dwarvish Lords* (D&D Major Artifacts)


*Staff of the Magi*


*Hammer of Thunderbolts*


*Energy Bow* ("Dungeons & Dragons: Hank the Ranger's weapon "Heatseeker" was an energy bow.")


*Smart-Disc* (Predator)

Predator 2 1:1 Scale Cutting Disk

["The Smart-Disc, also known as the Smart Weapon,Cutting Disk or simply the Disc, is a primarily thrown Yautja weapon. It is an extremely sharp circular cutting device that is typically thrown like a discus and yet returns to the user like a boomerang. It also features a hand grip for use as a melee slashing weapon as well."]


*Torc Grenade* (Gamma World)


*Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator*

["Hare-Way to the Stars (1958)
Marvin the Martian: _At last, after two thousand years of research, the illudium Q-36 explosive space modulator. At last..._"

"Marvin the Martian: _Where's the kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering kaboom!_"]


*Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch*

"The Holy Hand Grenade is described as one of the "sacred relics" carried by Brother Maynard. At King Arthur's prompting, instructions for its use are read aloud from the fictitious Book of Armaments:

"_...And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O LORD, bless this Thy hand grenade that with it Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits, in Thy mercy." And the LORD did grin and the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths and carp and anchovies and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit bats and large chu... [At this point, the friar is urged by Brother Maynard to "skip a bit, brother"]... And the LORD spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin, then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it._"

"Arthur then holds up the Holy Hand Grenade and cries out "One! Two! Five!" Sir Galahad corrects him: "Three, sir!" (A running gag is Arthur's illiteracy and inability to count). Arthur then yells "Three!" and hurls the grenade. The grenade soars through the air - accompanied by a short bit of angelic choral music - bounces, and explodes. The killer rabbit (of Caerbannog) is defeated, and the hapless knights errant continue on their quest."]



Also see "List of mythological objects".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2014)

BFG 9000, eh? The Big 'Freakin' Gun ?

I would like to also add the weapons/magic devices of Wizard Harry Dresdin.


----------



## Elf Witch (Oct 12, 2014)

Deset Gled said:


> I have always had a soft spot for the Glaive from Krull.




This and  Xena's Chakram.


----------



## Elf Witch (Oct 12, 2014)

double post


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 12, 2014)

Sonic Screw Driver


----------



## GMMichael (Oct 14, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, to be serious of my favorite fantasy weapon, I like the gun used by Capt. Malcolm Reynolds of Serenity. It seems to be a hand held rail gun of sorts.




Rail gun, Red Faction style.

Kain's Drain Lance comes in a close second.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2014)

DMMike said:


> Rail gun, Red Faction style.
> 
> Kain's Drain Lance comes in a close second.



have you seen the homemade gauss gun on you tube? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWeJsaCiGQ0


----------



## GMMichael (Oct 14, 2014)

Tom Strickland said:


> [*]*Alien blaster* (Fallout)
> 
> ["The *alien blaster* is a weapon of extraterrestrial origin found in _Fallout_ and _Fallout 2_. The alien blaster is particularly devastating as a close range weapon, and along with the turbo plasma rifle is one of the most formidable weapons in the _Fallout_ games to date."]




When I read this, I was hoping to see this:

http://youtu.be/1SBPc9kDVVo?t=3m42s

or this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT90YzPIhVE


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2014)

ignore


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 15, 2014)

The Black Staff carried by Wizard McCoy


----------



## Tom Strickland (Oct 16, 2014)

DMMike said:


> When I read this, I was hoping to see this...or this...




Nice! I had definitely considered adding the *M41A "Pulse Rifle"* (Aliens) previously (and the *Lawgiver*, etc.) but ending up selecting only a couple dozen of the most-iconic-to-me weapons from among the fantastic plethora in the gamut from "primitive" to futuristic--both magical and "mundane". 

[For instance, I had also considered referencing some exotically creative weapons from this list as referenced by Morris' news page: "Here's a (systemless) list of *8 old-school weapons* for your fantasy campaign." However, the numerous gaps in my small(ish) list of alternates-to-my-current-favorite provide ample opportunities for others' "lists".]


----------



## Mallus (Oct 16, 2014)

If we're talking named weapons, then it's got to be Elric's _Stormbringer_. Runners up: Severian's _Terminus Est_ and a two-way tie for third with Morrolan's _Blackwand_ & Anomander Rake's _Dragnipur_.

If we're talking types of weapons, then it's the ever-versatile _phaser_. Runners up: the _Morganti Great Weapons_, and, hmmm, yeah, I'm done nerding out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh yes, Morganti Great weapons. Yessss, wee like themz. Vlad would agree.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 16, 2014)

I LOVE Fallout New Vegas, so yeah the Ranger Sequoia is awesome  
As is "Lucky", the "Mysterious Magnum" (a gun that plays a tune when you draw it cannot be beat lol), my fave though is A Light In Shining Darkness the custom Colt .45 Commander Joshua Graham has, mods that let you use a silencer with that and oh yeah! 
Also, the game has the Blade Runner pistol 
Lever action 20 guage is one of my faves as well

Glaive from Krull, hell yes!  Adore that film and still awesome weapon




"SNAGA the Sender", Druss the Axeman's axe, mmm....



In SKyrim, fellow made VERY cool mod adding custom designs to the Skyforge weapons, and the Ebony dagger version is gorgeous!


Real life, Puma Bowie Knife, not one of the crazy outlandish things, high quality, small awesome tool.

De Lisle Carbine, sneakiest damn gun ever invented, lol  British totally silent carbine designed to take out Axis sentries etc during WW2.

Read a scifi novel where, because of suicidal spree killers, the cops carried specially adapted guns, like ultra rapid firing .22s but this is the future, and they bullets are loaded with advanced explosive tips...talk about gibbage!


Lawgiver, oh another classic  ever since way back early when 2000AD started Dredd used Ricochet bullets to take out several guys in a lift....oh hell yeah!



BFG 9000 is of course, iconic, but real men did it all with the shotgun 

Gladius, most efficient killing weapon ever designed.

and hey, one of my own designs  Drow cutlass!


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Oct 16, 2014)

I like the pudao.  The aesthetics really appeal to me for some reason and it seems like a very practical weapon.


The nanowire from Johnny Mnemonic was pretty cool too.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 17, 2014)

There can only be one  -- help create the Katana in every campaign


----------



## MarkB (Oct 18, 2014)

Tom Strickland said:


> (and the *Lawgiver*, etc.)




If I were going for a weapon from the 2000AD comics, the Lawgiver is up there, but I think it might be edged out by Johnny Alpha's variable-cartridge blaster from _Strontium Dogs_.

"Number 4 cartridge!"

Also, one which I'd forgotten about is Dak'kon's _karach_ blade from _Planescape: Torment_, crafted of pure chaos-matter and psychically linked to its owner so that it is shaped by his conscious and unconscious thoughts.


----------



## Tom Strickland (Oct 18, 2014)

MarkB said:


> ...Dak'kon's _karach_ blade from _Planescape: Torment_, crafted of pure chaos-matter and psychically linked to its owner so that it is shaped by his conscious and unconscious thoughts.




That reminds me of the *Silver Sword of Gith* in *Neverwinter Nights 2* which is reassembled from quested-for shards. Each shard provides a benefit. The final weapon--in game mechanics terms--is usable by any class regardless of proficiency, so I was pleased to wield the assembled "sword" as a wizard!

And the theme of questing-for-pieces reminds me of the *Rod of Seven Parts*, or (a favorite) the "three segments of (Det Morson's) magical staff" from Roger Zelazny's _Changeling_._

“What of the magician’s rod? Is it not dangerous?” he asked.

Mor nodded, bent slowly and retrieved it from where it had fallen. He began to twist and tug at it, muttering the while.

“Yes,” he finally said, succeeding in separating it into three sections. “It cannot be destroyed, but if I were to banish each segment to a point of the great Magical Triangle of Int, it may be that it will never be reclaimed. It would certainly be difficult.”

* * * * *

It was of a light, heavily tarnished metal—possibly an alloy of some sort; and if so, far too technologically sophisticated for anything he had seen here...and this seemed old, felt old, as his special sense measured things. It was about eight inches long and opened at one end, presumably to accommodate the succeeding section; its other end was a simple hemisphere, possibly of a different metal. About the shaft itself was chased a pattern of stylized flames within which a rich variety of demons danced and engaged in peculiar acts.

He raised it—it seemed that it might be some sort of magical battery, or transformer..._

​


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 19, 2014)

MarkB
damn, I forgot that  Loved Johnny Alpha's crazy weapons, like the electronux and best of all, time bomb! 

Tom Strickland
Intro to Neverwinter Nights 2 is still so awesome! 


[video=youtube;itBczNhHM3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itBczNhHM3Y[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 19, 2014)

All the guitars from FLCL.


----------



## megamania (Oct 19, 2014)

Green Lantern ring is nice, Lightsaber is nice, Cap's shield is nice, forgotten the foriegn movi's name but the chalk that translate as what ever is written / drawn is nice.... so many options!


----------



## Tom Strickland (Oct 19, 2014)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Intro to Neverwinter Nights 2 is still so awesome!




Indeed!

Also--although fashioned using an earlier technology--I enjoyed the original _Neverwinter Nights_ even more. 

For some months, I ran a persistent world adapted from a 400-screen module by another fan. I added numerous artifacts (The One Ring, etc.) and epic level monsters (custom creations). I advanced (earned XP) characters from each available class to epic levels to explore their capabilities. I sometimes adventured with already-known friends and also others from around the world.



(Dungeons and Dragons Online)

One memorably epic effect from the game was *Greater Ruin* with its vertical blast of energy making a zig-zag pattern on the ground, leaving a burning, smoking trail across whatever hapless monster merited it!    

[video=youtube;W4N7Ii1SSv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4N7Ii1SSv0[/video]

(Gate and Epic Ruin segment from 01:20 - 01:33)


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't think that there was anything that caught my imagination to the same extent as the lightsaber from the original star wars movie. Assuming that it came with the requisite force sensitivity in order to parry ranged attacks


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 20, 2014)

jiǔchǐdīngpá the nine-tooth spike rake weilded by Zhu Baijie


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 20, 2014)

Tonguez
here in UK, the TV series based on the famous story was well loved...I have the DVD set 
"Pigsy" as he's known in TV series uses his rake a lot, hehe

Though King Monkey's staff...now that's damn cool!
(Kids here used to get brush handles, pain them black and put gold markings or tape on 'em to be like Monkey's staff!)
alas I can't find a video just showing him using the staff, and it's properties (grows utterly gigantic, and only he's strong enough to lift it if he choses..usually he hides it tiny size, in his ear)


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 21, 2014)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Tonguez
> here in UK, the TV series based on the famous story was well loved...I have the DVD set
> "Pigsy" as he's known in TV series uses his rake a lot, hehe
> 
> ...




[video=youtube;pnPHL8xrW6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnPHL8xrW6Q[/video] Is this the one you mean? - Monkey Magic 

It was my favourite programme when I was at school. I use to get the rake out of my parents garden shed and start swinging it around fighting demons


----------



## MarkB (Oct 21, 2014)

Tom Strickland said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Also--although fashioned using an earlier technology--I enjoyed the original _Neverwinter Nights_ even more.




When it comes to epic-level spell effects, I have fond memories of the ones from Planescape: Torment.

[video=youtube;IJyUQ7zarS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJyUQ7zarS8&list=PL0426C4D8896B7144[/video]


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 21, 2014)

Tonguez
yes that's the one!! 
loved that show 


MarkB
lol yes, one I remember was the MECHANUS CANNON 

[video=youtube;OKZZEPoVb4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKZZEPoVb4c[/video]


----------



## Tranick (Oct 27, 2014)

Holy Avengers are my favorite fantasy weapon, dispel magic, spell resistance, and general evil buttkicking!


----------



## Mark Hope (Oct 27, 2014)

Stormbringer!


----------

